# Red vs. Golden(yellowish)



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

IMHO, fur color has nothing to do with personality. It's more of a personal preference.


----------



## Osogold (Jan 3, 2009)

Golden is a Golden...no matter what color their fur is....they are the best!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Lydia Tomson said:


> Usually American Goldens have darker red fur, and English goldens have lighter yellow golden colors.


There are goldens from American and English lines in all shades of gold. And I don't find that color is indicative of a dog's temperament.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> There are goldens from American and English lines in all shades of gold.


I was going to say so too... my guy is an American golden. Both of his parents were American goldens, with lines going back and intersecting, etc...  

We chose his litter because we loved his mom. She was a little reddish golden. Very sweet, very obedient, very friendly and.... just perfect golden temperament. 

We had a choice between her and a light golden (American golden) who was bred to Jacks dad (another light American golden) and sure to have light golden puppies. Both females had the same sweet and "I love the world" temperament, but the reddish golden sweetheart won. 

We do like the reds in my family, so there is an obvious preferance there although I also like the light golds (I'm not really sold on creams and whities). <- Honestly, I think it's just a personal preference. If you go with a good breeder, then odds are the golden temperament will be there.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

If I had to pick, I like the darker red color, but as long as the temperament is fine, I don't care what color my pup is!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a red, and a gold. Love them both for different reasons, but in the end they are goldens. One of my favorites could be called one of those horrible white golden names, but she was not bred for colour, and is sweet but not what I'd call calm. 

Colour is the last thing I worry about, I figure I can always dye the dog to suit me but I can't change their attitude and temperment.

Lana


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Color is color, I LOVE my red heads but would NEVER walk away from a perfect puppy because of color. My Gabby may be lighter than my last few dogs. Hard to tell. 

I don't like the extremes in either direction. I have seen field goldens darker than irish setters, I don't care for that either. The field dogs tend to be redder, the show lines more in the gold family. Just my personal observation, but both types can go either way. I do not care one bit for the "cream or white" goldens. THEY AREN'T GOLD!!!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Lydia Tomson said:


> Usually American Goldens have darker red fur, and English goldens have lighter yellow golden colors. Which do you prefer?? In general, which one is cuter, funner, more playful, energetic, etc.



We have a lot of Goldens in my area and I have seen large numbers of blonde, medium gold, red and even a lighter cream. They are all beautiful but refer to the breed standard if you want to know which colors are correct.

As for preference, that is all very personal, everyone is different so I don't think you can say one color is cuter then another. They are all cute as for funny, energetic and playful, that is more a personality trait and has nothing to do with color. A litter of pups will have different personality traits, it is very individual. I have had three blondes and they are all different but all goofy, playful and cute. 

Meet as many Goldens as possible and decided on what personality traits you like and fit with your life style - once you find the dog you will know the color.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There seem to be a higher number of darker Goldens in some of the great field breeders and a higher number of medium/light Goldens in some of the great conformation breeders, and I think that's where this idea of color and personality pops up. Even if there's a correlation overall, though, color won't predict the personality of any given dog. There have been amazing field dogs who were light and amazing conformation dogs who were dark.

In my personal experience too, the color of the dog doesn't really predict anything. Comet's breeder is a field/obedience person, but she has integrated some dogs from conformation lines too. Comet's litter was 14 dogs, and even though both parents were fairly dark, except for truly light, light colors, the puppies cover most the whole allowable range from dark gold to medium/light.

Comet (dark gold with very light furnishings) has medium/high energy and is even tempered. He has a healthy drive and birdiness, but he's not totally crazy intense. My other dog, Jax (a slightly lighter dark Gold, wavy coat, fairly light furnishings, white mismarks), is from a field competition breeder, and he's a completely birdy, drivey, no fear, no pain nutball.

I think you get what you breed for. If you get a BYB dog, you can get anything, though since health and personality are hard to maintain, you tend to see less healthy dogs who may be missing key components of the GR personality (birdiness, drive, retrieving instinct, love of water, even temper, etc.). They may also be hyper instead of driven, and there's definitely a difference.

If you get a dog that comes from a long history of strong conformation, you _may_ see a mellower personality, though good conformation breeders will try to maintain true retriever ability and temperament in their lines. If you get a dog from a long history of strong field competition, you'll more likely to get a drivey, birdy dog.

I find, though, that many dogs with strong competition backgrounds have an "off" switch. They're not hyper at home as long as they get exercise and work as a main component of their lives. I don't think that rule extends to all great competition lines, but it's been my experience with my dogs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

People have asked me how I got my red dogs, and I tell them that I haven't ever made a choice for color. It just worked out that way. Comet was the highest energy dog from his litter, and that's why I asked for him. Except for his ears, which hinted at a darker color, he didn't look very different from the other pups.

Jax was the only dog from the four available (he was 16 weeks when I got him, long story) that really fit our lifestyle. There was a darker boy who didn't have the mismarks, but he didn't have the bold, brass balls personality that Jax had. His other brother, Ojo, went to my sister because Ojo had a more people-pleaser personality and she has kids. He's slightly lighter. While we did discuss mismarks (since they're outside of standard), color wasn't even a teeny part of the equation when it came to which dogs we wanted.

When I went to get my first Golden of my own as an adult, I liked medium/light Goldens. However, when I got matched up with a great breeder and was picking pups, it was the darkest dog that was the right one for me. So dark gold was suddenly my favorite color. 

Maybe some day I'll have a drivey, intense, even-tempered light dog with lovely dark pigment. And that'll be my favorite color of Golden too.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I personally like the light golden color of the golden retrievers I knew in the 1960's. 
But asking which golden color is a better dog is kindof like asking a mother if her children or other people's children are better! We all think our own goldens are the absolute best (but that doesn't mean we don't think other goldens are great too)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> If I had to pick, I like the darker red color, but as long as the temperament is fine, I don't care what color my pup is!


To me color makes absolutely no difference since my dogs are family pets and not competing for anything but our love and attention at home. It's all about the temperment!

Rainheart--your Golden is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I think you get what you breed for. If you get a BYB dog, you can get anything, though since health and personality are hard to maintain, you tend to see less healthy dogs who may be missing key components of the GR personality (birdiness, drive, retrieving instinct, love of water, even temper, etc.). They may also be hyper instead of driven, and there's definitely a difference.


This is why I was hesitant to mention the "edginess" of our two first goldens who were red/reddish gold. Our first guy was a mess, partly because of breeding and partly because we had no idea what we were doing. He tested us and he won. He was our Marley dog, except he growled and grumbled instead of running amuck. Then our second dog was brought up with that grumpy older brother and may have picked up bad habits from him, even though we had a better handle on the training by then. 

Both boys were absolutely wonderful though - and even with the grumpy attitudes were completely trustworthy. I was grinning over some old pics of Charmer when we were dressing him up and had pink ribbons in his hair while my baby sister played dolls with him. He absolutely worshipped every member of his family and even 20 years later, we still feel that way about him. 

I imagine that factors always play a part in the type of dog you bring home, and that can mess up a dog's temperament (as written in the genes) or it can improve it or make it something you can handle.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I prefer a Golden Retriever. One that is sound physically and mentally, and that fits the standard. Color (as long as it is neither "excessively pale or excessively dark) is the least of my concerns, and has nothing to do with temperament or health.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Now speaking as the wife and mother of a redhead, it would be silly to think hair color has anything to do with personality--one of my kids was also blond, and the redhead was the easier child by far. But I always did "like" red hair. My Goldens have been medium and light. Just the way it happened to work out.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a question for the experienced conformation people:

Do you find a color prejudice among judges? I seem to see a lot of medium or medium/light dogs in conformation lines and not so many dark gold dogs (though I can think of at least one lovely Am Ch dark gold boy who has some working titles too). I'm not sure if that's just what I happen to have seen and isn't an overall trend or if there's a reason for it.

I've also heard of a judging prejudice for dogs in the middle of standard, even though the standard has equal preference for all dogs that aren't excessively light or dark.

Having no experience in conformation, I'm curious as to whether any of that's true and if so, why it's true.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I am a redhead (person). My Golden, Bridget, was on the paler side and my new puppy (coming home in a few weeks) will be around the same colour as Bridget. Bridget was a fun, sweet, adorable Golden Retriever. I'm sure my new puppy will be the same. Colour choice never came into it. I guess you could say when it comes to my dogs, I'm colour blind!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Here's a question for the experienced conformation people:
> 
> Do you find a color prejudice among judges? I seem to see a lot of medium or medium/light dogs in conformation lines and not so many dark gold dogs (though I can think of at least one lovely Am Ch dark gold boy who has some working titles too). I'm not sure if that's just what I happen to have seen and isn't an overall trend or if there's a reason for it.
> 
> ...


Great question Tippy!!
Can't wait to see some answers 
And as for my preference, I agree with PG - I'll take a Golden Retriever.
Color makes no difference!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't really have a preference. I care much more about temperament and health than I do about color. We have one that is medium gold with a light undercoat and one who is a lighter golden/blondish color. However, I personally I don't care too much for the all white Goldens. I believe that Golden Retrievers should be just that - gold.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Here's a question for the experienced conformation people:
> 
> Do you find a color prejudice among judges? I seem to see a lot of medium or medium/light dogs in conformation lines and not so many dark gold dogs (though I can think of at least one lovely Am Ch dark gold boy who has some working titles too). I'm not sure if that's just what I happen to have seen and isn't an overall trend or if there's a reason for it.
> 
> ...


 
I have never showed, but have been a spectator at many shows following two other breeds. What I have discovered with the judges is that certain attributes "go in and out of style." With the Great Pyrenees, there was a couple years that it was hard to win if your dog had any markings (even though the standard allows 1/3 of the dog to be marked), then all the sudden it was the marked dogs that started to do all the winning. 

I am sure the same thing happens with the goldens. I have pictures from the National a couple years ago in Rhode Island, and all the dogs lined up in the ring look the same shade. 

I would be interested to hear what the show people have to say.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> Now speaking as the wife and mother of a redhead, it would be silly to think hair color has anything to do with personality--one of my kids was also blond, and the redhead was the easier child by far. But I always did "like" red hair. My Goldens have been medium and light. Just the way it happened to work out.


So funny! At the dog show last weekend there was the most adorable little boy with curly red hair, watching with his parents. He was "out of standard" color-wise, but I'd have taken him home in a heartbeat! He appeared very healthy, and had a great temperament! 
Daniela had to keep me from attempted kidnapping


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

Both are beautiful. I go back and forth everyday about which color i prefer. I have one of each and they are both gorgeous! I get plenty of compliments on both!! Surprisingly though it seems I may actually get more on my darker golden pup. i think just because its not what people are used to with a GR.

See for yourself!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

katelyn29 said:


> Both are beautiful. I go back and forth everyday about which color i prefer. I have one of each and they are both gorgeous! I get plenty of compliments on both!! Surprisingly though it seems I may actually get more on my darker golden pup. i think just because its not what people are used to with a GR.
> 
> See for yourself!


 
Great photo. Looks like a great morning duck hunting! And with two pretty Goldens!
Funny, I don't consider your darker pup to be all that dark. That is, to me, definitely a rich deep gold. I like that, especially when furnishings are a little lighter.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

pointgold- your right she isn't all that dark. But she seems darker than this picture makes her.. maybe the lighting.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

katelyn29 said:


> pointgold- your right she isn't all that dark. But she seems darker than this picture makes her.. maybe the lighting.


 
She is about the same shade, maybe a _tad _bit lighter, than my old Drummer, who we called our "little red dog". She's very cute.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

IMHO, Red Goldens RULE :--daddy_cool:
The only problem is you pretty much have to take them when you get them. It's hard to 'shop' for them. You just get lucky some times.



Lydia Tomson said:


> Usually American Goldens have darker red fur, and English goldens have lighter yellow golden colors. Which do you prefer?? In general, which one is cuter, funner, more playful, energetic, etc.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

BTW.... I can't believe we don't have the good old Rock n Roll Emoticon here.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> BTW.... I can't believe we don't have the good old Rock n Roll Emoticon here.


We have these two, but they're pretty far down:

:headbang2

:rockon:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a question, looking at rescue, there seems to be more red goldens, that come from the south, so are more red's breed in the south?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> I have a question, looking at rescue, there seems to be more red goldens, that come from the south, so are more red's breed in the south?


Most goldens that end up in rescue are not going to be from reputable breeders, and I do find most of the back yard bred goldens in this area to be more of the red shade.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've always had a preference more towards the light to medium shades. Conner is between light to medium, and I consider Flip to be on the darker side of medium. I will admit I did purposefully avoid litters where it looked likely that the pups would end up dark red. But I'm sure that at some point I will end up with a dog that color and then I'll be in love with that color too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The only color, i do not prefer, is the real light ones, i love the reds, all colors of the golden shade, if people have breeders they know , do the reds, maybe list them, or send me a pm, i want all clearences done.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

To me the red color just gets me...I think they are so beautiful...but I have 1 almost pure white and another very light colored....

I agree color has nothing to do with personality and I dont care what my pups color is if Bob and Bud were Golden, Red or Purple I would still love them the same.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

Before we got our dogs I really wanted an english. I just loved the white color, but didn't want to spend the $$$, so we got a medium golden. I love his color.When we were looking for a second dog, I wanted another meduium golden, but the breeder only have a darker gold almost red, we took her anyways. It took a little getting used to. She was very scrawny when we got her, and was very short haired. Dakota was super fluffy and a beautiful gold color. Well, Sierra is gorgeous now! And I love both colors!


----------

